# Necessity is the mother of invention -- I took the plunge!



## Marilyn Dietrich (Mar 1, 2013)

I just have to share my aha moment. I have Lion Brand's Pound of Love, and I am crocheting a bed scarf. I found a pattern I like and converted it to the measurements of my queen bed. I fought the first skein watching it bounce all over to get some yarn to knit with -- then I would unravel some and it would get tangled. When I started the second skein, I went to search for something to put it on so it would twist off. The picture is what I tried, and it works!


----------



## knitonefl (Sep 19, 2011)

Genius!


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

A wonderful idea!!! I bet it works great!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

OMG! That IS a good idea... However I got a huge "giggle" from the photo... Just not something you SEE every day! But it WORKS and that is all that matters! &#128077;&#128077;

Let us know what guests who come into your house think of this "sight" as they probably won't "get it" like we do here on KP!&#128540;&#128540;&#128540;&#128540;&#128540;


----------



## Glennis (Mar 10, 2011)

Great idea.


----------



## PeggyAnn (Sep 19, 2012)

My first chuckle of the day! Great idea.


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

I love, love, love it.


----------



## Marilyn Dietrich (Mar 1, 2013)

I giggle every time I walk past it!


----------



## Harmonysunrise (Jan 12, 2013)

Brilliant! :thumbup:


----------



## Gaildh (Jan 15, 2015)

Love it!


----------



## Grapejelli (Apr 3, 2011)

That is funny and ingenious. I never would have thought of that but it looks like the perfect tool.


----------



## cpennyforyourthoughts (Nov 27, 2012)

Ha! I love it!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Ha, ha, great idea! :thumbup:


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Marilyn Dietrich said:


> I giggle every time I walk past it!


Good! I didn't want to insult.... Giggle, giggle! May have to use your photo as my screen saver!😜


----------



## Marilyn Dietrich (Mar 1, 2013)

I would be honored!


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

looks like you took the plunge..lol


----------



## betsy10904 (Sep 15, 2011)

Got to the root of the problem! LOL


----------



## debsu (Jul 26, 2011)

Wonderful and ingenious idea! I will have to try it the next time I have a mis-behavin' skein of yarn!


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

That is too funny! Never thought of that, what ever works, right?


----------



## casey1952 (Jul 8, 2011)

Marilyn, are you sitting and watching the lake as you knit?
Is that suctioned to the floor? Good luck. I have carpet so that wouldn't work for me.

casey


----------



## carmicv (Mar 21, 2014)

Great idea. Do you attach the skirt somehow on to a sheet?


----------



## Marilyn Dietrich (Mar 1, 2013)

Hi Casey! No, it's not even suctioned to the floor! Maybe as it gets lighter, I'll have to do that. So far it's working great. Why don't you try it on carpet and enlighten us all?! Yes, I do sit and look out on the lake -- you recognized the room!


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Great idea.....I hope you post on Facebook for the world to see!!


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

Nothing beats ingenuity.


----------



## Marilyn Dietrich (Mar 1, 2013)

No, it's not a skirt -- it's called a bed scarf. It is laid onto the bottom of the bed over the spread or comforter. I looked up the dimensions on Goggle. Mine is 80" long (for queen -- it drapes over the sides) and 24" wide but I'm adding a border to mine. If you are interested, I will post a picture when I'm done.


----------



## Ms Sue P (Mar 19, 2011)

Now that is a very smart Idea.


----------



## carmicv (Mar 21, 2014)

Marilyn Dietrich said:


> No, it's not a skirt -- it's called a bed scarf. It is laid onto the bottom of the bed over the spread or comforter. I looked up the dimensions on Goggle. Mine is 80" long (for queen -- it drapes over the sides) and 24" wide but I'm adding a border to mine. If you are interested, I will post a picture when I'm done.


Very clever would look lovely. It wouldn't work in this house. I have a dog that loves to mess up the covers during the day. And my husband is not much better!


----------



## BarbaraBL (Nov 27, 2013)

Haha! Clever girl! I love it.


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

Marilyn Dietrich said:


> No, it's not a skirt -- it's called a bed scarf. It is laid onto the bottom of the bed over the spread or comforter. I looked up the dimensions on Goggle. Mine is 80" long (for queen -- it drapes over the sides) and 24" wide but I'm adding a border to mine. If you are interested, I will post a picture when I'm done.


I would love to see a picture when done. (Nifty idea, BTW!)


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

hay if it works use it.. Should be show cased in one of those knitting magazines.. Those self standing toilet roll works also.


----------



## casey1952 (Jul 8, 2011)

Marilyn Dietrich said:


> Hi Casey! No, it's not even suctioned to the floor! Maybe as it gets lighter, I'll have to do that. So far it's working great. Why don't you try it on carpet and enlighten us all?! Yes, I do sit and look out on the lake -- you recognized the room!


I can't even try it. My hubby put an old broom handle on our plunger and the end is 3 1/2 feet in the air. It would topple over every time I pulled the yarn.


----------



## Knit2009 (Apr 13, 2012)

Love it. I wish we didn't have carpets so I could try it.


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

casey1952 said:


> I can't even try it. My hubby put an old broom handle on our plunger and the end is 3 1/2 feet in the air. It would topple over every time I pulled the yarn.


have a saw? use it. if not then head for the store and get a new one.


----------



## Yarn Happy (May 13, 2012)

thanks for the laugh


----------



## glenniemae (Mar 13, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup: and it stays in place! :-D


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

You Are a genius!!! Started my day with a chuckle. Thanks


----------



## casey1952 (Jul 8, 2011)

cathy47 said:


> have a saw? use it. if not then head for the store and get a new one.


cathy47
It actually makes it easier to plunge the toilet with the longer handle.


----------



## countryknitwit (Nov 13, 2011)

They have them at the dollar store.


----------



## marje of florida (Jan 3, 2013)

absolutely genius. 

thanks so very much for posting so we all can use our plungers in the living room now. such a conversation piece. 
love it, love it, love it. 

hugs
marge


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

I usually UNWATCH most posts after a page or two, but this one I will FOLLOW all day! Love the comments AND the title "took the plunge"! Giggle, giggle!

Do we need to mention "tips and hints" for disenfecting the plunger?!?!? I hope not!!!! :-D :-D :-D


----------



## britmaid (Jul 26, 2011)

Marilyn Dietrich said:


> I just have to share my aha moment. I have Lion Brand's Pound of Love, and I am crocheting a bed scarf. I found a pattern I like and converted it to the measurements of my queen bed. I fought the first skein watching it bounce all over to get some yarn to knit with -- then I would unravel some and it would get tangled. When I started the second skein, I went to search for something to put it on so it would twist off. The picture is what I tried, and it works!


a new plunger is on my shopping list- how clever pity you cant patent it


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> I usually UNWATCH most posts after a page or two, but this one I will FOLLOW all day! Love the comments AND the title "took the plunge"! Giggle, giggle!
> 
> Do we need to mention "tips and hints" for disenfecting the plunger?!?!? I hope not!!!! :-D :-D :-D


Ewwww hope it was cleaned first, also 
:shock: go get a new one.


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

This works on hardwood type floors anything but carpet. A block of wood with hole drilled in then handle should work also.


----------



## painthoss (Jul 10, 2012)

You're right, cathy47, but it wouldn't be nearly as fun! :thumbup: :thumbup:



cathy47 said:


> This works on hardwood type floors anything but carpet. A block of wood with hole drilled in then handle should work also.


----------



## Frogger (Sep 6, 2012)

Perfect idea!! Thanks for this -- getting one for the deck up north!! Too often I have had to chase yarn as I am sitting and relaxing!


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

painthoss said:


> You're right, cathy47, but it wouldn't be nearly as fun! :thumbup: :thumbup:


true, not much of a center of talk.. well how bout this take and get a round block of wood put the plunder over it. That would work on carpet..


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

Frogger said:


> Perfect idea!! Thanks for this -- getting one for the deck up north!! Too often I have had to chase yarn as I am sitting and relaxing!


what cha mean that qulifies as exercise for the day :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## painthoss (Jul 10, 2012)

Pure genius! :thumbup: :thumbup:


cathy47 said:


> true, not much of a center of talk.. well how bout this take and get a round block of wood put the plunder over it. That would work on carpet..


----------



## DesertPurl (Feb 28, 2015)

Can you imagine this for a fair isle project?!?!? You could surround yourself with a ring of Yarngers (yarn+plunger) and be in the middle of all the action. Hey! How about spray painting them...color coding....
Personally, I'm thinking about painting one glossy metallic gold just so I can make a fashion statement.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

That is hilarious! And it would definitely work!


----------



## clavettek (Oct 22, 2011)

Cute


----------



## charbaby (Mar 24, 2013)

BRILLIANT!!! I love it! Great idea.


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

:thumbup: Oh, that's great!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## sdresner (May 31, 2014)

Ingenious


----------



## txgigi (Feb 19, 2014)

Whatever works is my motto


----------



## gloxsk8 (Aug 12, 2011)

LOL!!!


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Whatever works!&#128512;&#128512;&#128512;


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

But it wouldn't work on carpet, would it? I would have to nit in the kitchen or bath (at least until I can pull up the carpet and put down wood floors).


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

knitonefl said:


> Genius!


Ditto!!


----------



## mossstitch (Nov 6, 2013)

Talk about double duty !!! Great ,good for you .Did you have to weigh it down ??


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Now I am laughing and it is 4:24 am..What will the neighbors think? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

Haha! Great use of a item hardly used at all? I think I might knit a cover over the end if I was going to continue to use it.


----------



## snowmannut (Apr 17, 2014)

what a marvelous idea but a LOL


----------



## Casper1 (Dec 17, 2013)

Last night I was getting to the last 40 rows are so, made the comment to my family that I really liked knitting with the yarn I was using when all of the sudden my yarn kept giving me yarn barf. Probably have seen this earlier!
Thank you for the laugh today.


----------



## cathy73 (Apr 8, 2013)

Love it.


----------



## GeriT01 (Jan 5, 2015)

Marilyn Dietrich said:


> I just have to share my aha moment. I have Lion Brand's Pound of Love, and I am crocheting a bed scarf. I found a pattern I like and converted it to the measurements of my queen bed. I fought the first skein watching it bounce all over to get some yarn to knit with -- then I would unravel some and it would get tangled. When I started the second skein, I went to search for something to put it on so it would twist off. The picture is what I tried, and it works!


LOL! Ingenious.


----------



## theresagsolet (Oct 6, 2013)

Good idea


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Nice invention! I always pull the yarn from the middle of the ball....


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

knitonefl said:


> Genius![/quote
> Pure genius! KP-ers R schmardt cookies, Yesssss!!


----------



## rjazz (Feb 9, 2011)

great idea! I am using mine from the inside...it took me a while to find the "inner" beginning, though


----------



## Marilyn Dietrich (Mar 1, 2013)

Not so far. We'll see if I need to when the skein gets smaller. Right now I don't have any problems at all!


----------



## Linuxgirl (May 25, 2013)

That is just too cute XD. Thank you for sharing and brightening everyones day.


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## SANDY I (Oct 18, 2014)

And wouldn't it be a great conversation piece for Knit in Public Day!!

Or years later found among your knitting things by archeologists. Oh now I am getting too silly. Thanks for the smile.


----------



## tweeter60 (Aug 26, 2014)

Marilyn, my son makes yarn susans so I sent him a copy of your photo. Awaiting his response. Great Idea. Isn't it top heavy? Just curious. I always enjoy seeing what we crafters will come up with. Jan


----------



## Dnorthrop (Feb 15, 2015)

Beware! I bet we will see something's like it on Etsy soon for the low, low price of $45.00, as a my someone's own creation! LOL
Love your creativity!


----------



## bostonbean2 (Mar 3, 2014)

Thank you for my morning laugh!


----------



## Marilyn Dietrich (Mar 1, 2013)

Actually, no, it looks top heavy, but keeping the yarn up high on the stock makes for ease in unraveling. I'm afraid it wouldn't as well if I pushed it down. Please let me know what your son thinks. I'm so pleased that everyone is getting a chuckle out of this -- I know I am.


----------



## Janrut1917 (Jul 8, 2015)

That's using your head. Good idea


----------



## Marilyn Dietrich (Mar 1, 2013)

Whoops, I meant stick (not stock).


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

it took a few seconds for my brain to catch up with my eyes! a great new knitting tool!!
Blessings


----------



## Trichelle (Apr 27, 2015)

Love it when people think outside the "plunger"!! Great idea.


----------



## Rowesmary (May 2, 2013)

Why haven't I thought of that. Besides utility I love conversation pieces.


----------



## Jodi k. (May 3, 2014)

Cleaver indeed!


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

You are so talented. thanks for sharing as I use the Pound of Love too. I love the texture of the yarn and the colors. Can't wait to see what you have made.


----------



## snughollow (Aug 4, 2012)

Whatever works.


----------



## Pat lamb (Oct 31, 2011)

That is so funny, thank you for taking the plunge and sharing with all of us. &#128516;&#128516;&#128516;&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## Glendasue (Apr 29, 2011)

What a clever lady you are!!!


----------



## Carol77584 (Aug 31, 2011)

How very clever of you.


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

Great idea.


----------



## Caroldee2735 (Mar 11, 2012)

Spruce it up a bit, patent it and sell on TV for 29.95, but wait, order now and you get two! One for yarn and one for your bathroom&#128513;


----------



## AKnitWit (Sep 11, 2013)

You have given me my first laugh out loud this morning. 

P.s. I live in California and by the time i connect with KP the topics are well advanced and I usually have nothing to add. Guess I am explaining this as I enjoy "funnies". They are never too late or early.


----------



## tweeter60 (Aug 26, 2014)

Marilyn Dietrich said:


> Actually, no, it looks top heavy, but keeping the yarn up high on the stock makes for ease in unraveling. I'm afraid it wouldn't as well if I pushed it down. Please let me know what your son thinks. I'm so pleased that everyone is getting a chuckle out of this -- I know I am.


Marilyn, this is his response to my sending him the picture. "While it may be innovative, I sure wouldn't want a toiley unplugge in the main part of my home." He so loves the look and durability of the yarn susans he makes.


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

Great idea! A group knitting with plungers on Knit in Public Day would be a real draw.



SANDY I said:


> And wouldn't it be a great conversation piece for Knit in Public Day!!
> 
> Or years later found among your knitting things by archeologists. Oh now I am getting too silly. Thanks for the smile.


----------



## Marilyn Dietrich (Mar 1, 2013)

Yes, your son's idea is much better. That is very handsome, and why don't you give your son's yarn holder a real plug and let us know how we could order one, the price, etc.


----------



## Frosch (Feb 5, 2014)

I did have to giggle, but I love the idea!


----------



## lyd (Sep 30, 2012)

Great idea! Hey, I live near Chardon, Ohio.


----------



## Marilyn Dietrich (Mar 1, 2013)

I lived in Chardon for 20 years -- my son graduated from Chardon High School!


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

Great idea! Necessity is truly the mother of invention! I took the plunge, but in a different way. Years ago I fell down the stairs going to our family room and fractured my foot. Naturally, I was home alone. I crawled to the closet looking for a broom, but only found a plunger and a branch I used for hiking. They worked okay on the carpet, but when I finally got upstairs to the kitchen it became squash, swing, sucking sound, repeat. Thank you for the laugh and the funny memories.


----------



## ruqia (May 4, 2013)

Good to know a new idea. If it is working means definitely good.


----------



## Sierrakj (Oct 8, 2014)

Lol. Great idea. You are so smart and inventive. Like my shop work light clamped to a broom handle stuck in a Christmas tree stand.
Bet the cat likes it to. Lol


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

I have seen toilet paper holders being used for yarn that you start from the outside. It turns just wonderfully. Your plunger? I would have never thought of that and just let bounce happily all over my carpet.


----------



## tmvasquez (May 7, 2013)

As my GD would say, " that is off the chain". I love seeing some of the ideas you guys come up with.&#128525;


----------



## rarchamb (Jan 1, 2015)

You are indeed clever! Now to further everyone's interest, there is a book I read several years ago, "Mothers of Invention", which shows all the inventions women have made over the years. Did you know that the actress, Heddi Lamar invented a radar system that was used in WWII?


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

rarchamb said:


> You are indeed clever! Now to further everyone's interest, there is a book I read several years ago, "Mothers of Invention", which shows all the inventions women have made over the years. Did you know that the actress, Heddi Lamar invented a radar system that was used in WWII?


Actually, most Central Floridians knew about her and her invention. She lived in the Orlando area.


----------



## coffeymug (Jul 14, 2013)

I had to chuckle first, but then I decided to head to Walmart and pick up a brand new plunger. I must say , you are very clever!


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

casey1952 said:


> Marilyn, are you sitting and watching the lake as you knit?
> Is that suctioned to the floor? Good luck. I have carpet so that wouldn't work for me.
> 
> casey


Me either


----------



## Teeple (Feb 5, 2011)

Great idea and have enjoyed all the responses.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

I needed that laugh. But hey, if it works, it works. It wouldn't work for me though. I have a cat who would look at it as an invitation. LOL!


----------



## Amyg (Mar 17, 2014)

Good idea!


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Love it!


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Well done!


----------



## Marilyn Dietrich (Mar 1, 2013)

So far, my cat hasn't bothered it at all! I'm amazed!


----------



## Maplelkknitter (Dec 19, 2013)

Love it.


----------



## dogLVR (Oct 16, 2013)

What a kick! I love it! Perhaps you could paint some and sell them to knitters :lol:


----------



## Betford56 (Nov 12, 2014)

Ingenious! Another 'why didn't I think of that' moments for sure!


----------



## knit-crochet-is-me (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks for the chuckle, I love it.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Apparently you do not pull from the center. So much easier that way.


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

Love your ingenuity!!!


----------



## amlynda (Dec 30, 2013)

AKnitWit said:


> You have given me my first laugh out loud this morning.
> 
> P.s. I live in California and by the time i connect with KP the topics are well advanced and I usually have nothing to add. Guess I am explaining this as I enjoy "funnies". They are never too late or early.


Ditto to all of that! And I too, enjoyed seeing what a fellow KPr thought to use. (tee hee) Lynda


----------



## Kateydid (Apr 24, 2012)

Love it! Practical and a great conversation starter!


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

Love your title, it got my attention and I was not disappointed!! Thanks for sharing you aha moment! (still laughing)


----------



## JYannucci (Nov 29, 2011)

edithann said:


> Ha, ha, great idea! :thumbup:


 :thumbup:


----------



## Pollard (Sep 17, 2011)

What a bright idea, and absolutely just the right height - bet a lot of our KP friends will copy you on this - just thought, could sew or knit a sort of frill to cover the plunger bit. Happy knitting, Winifred.


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Now that is clever..


----------



## Scoot915 (Mar 25, 2011)

I needed a giggle today... thank you!

Love this idea!


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

That's the funniest and most practical solution I have seen on here for some time. Much more practical and less pretentious than a yarn bowl :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

OMG, that is just TOOOOOO funny!


----------



## meetoo (Nov 20, 2011)

you aren't just a pretty face!....ingenious! I'm going to try it as I am knitting a baby blanket with the same size ball of yarn! my husband will think I've bonkers!!!!!


----------



## Djavan (Sep 6, 2014)

Funny! Made me laugh out loud! I have a Pound of Love also and appreciate the idea!


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Marilyn Dietrich said:


> I just have to share my aha moment. I have Lion Brand's Pound of Love, and I am crocheting a bed scarf. I found a pattern I like and converted it to the measurements of my queen bed. I fought the first skein watching it bounce all over to get some yarn to knit with -- then I would unravel some and it would get tangled. When I started the second skein, I went to search for something to put it on so it would twist off. The picture is what I tried, and it works!


Congratulations for finding a solution. Whatever works, I always say!


----------



## jjcooter (Oct 26, 2013)

Gives me an idea, I got a small joke one at a home show, would work perfectly for this!!!


----------



## 133163 (May 11, 2015)

I laughed right out loud, showed it to my husband and then sent the picture to my knitting friends and family on email. You are exceptional. Just when I thought knitting made us smile you come up with this to make us laugh right out loud. Thank you.


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

That is a great idea, but I would have to buy a new one and decorate it up before use...


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

For those of you with carpeting......how about sitting it in a heavy pan (I'm thinking of a heavy skillet or casserole). It's then a three-fer: plunger, yarn holder, and gets rid of people who'd thought of staying for dinner! LOL


----------



## valwirral (Feb 8, 2012)

Brilliant, I had a good laugh at your great idea and then realised I have had something very similar (only with a shorter *pole*) on order for several weeks now and still no delivery. Made enquiries today but still no date as yet so the laugh was on me after all. Must look for my sink plunger until proper item arrives.


----------



## 133163 (May 11, 2015)

I just got the joke in your title - took the plunge - that is exceptional. Laughing some more.


----------



## mamanacy (Dec 16, 2013)

My first good laugh for the day and what a wonderful idea. Kudos to you. I will definitely remember this. Nancy


----------



## jojo111 (Aug 2, 2014)

If it works, that's great!! Clever people on KP, that's for sure.


----------



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

Great idea.


----------



## Elissa001 (Nov 24, 2013)

This is awesome! I will try this.


----------



## kittygritty (Mar 2, 2015)

A great idea! must buy a special yarn plunger for my big skeins! :thumbup:


----------



## KAP (Nov 23, 2014)

Outstanding!!


----------



## Joyce Stewart (Feb 1, 2015)

I have used a heavy paper towel holder and it sits on carpet just fine. Family thinks I'm nuts! Love the humor in this idea....you made my day!


----------



## Sharynreed (Nov 29, 2011)

Necessity is the mother of invention! :lol:


----------



## brenda95355 (Dec 2, 2013)

Great idea!!!


----------



## dana768 (Jun 14, 2011)

I love your idea .

...I say, you gotta do what you gotta do

..... and you did it! brilliant !!!!! :thumbup: :idea: :idea:


----------



## Louette (May 9, 2011)

Marilyn Dietrich said:


> I just have to share my aha moment. I have Lion Brand's Pound of Love, and I am crocheting a bed scarf. I found a pattern I like and converted it to the measurements of my queen bed. I fought the first skein watching it bounce all over to get some yarn to knit with -- then I would unravel some and it would get tangled. When I started the second skein, I went to search for something to put it on so it would twist off. The picture is what I tried, and it works!


Awesome! You truly made me laugh out loud! Thanks.


----------



## JoanDL (Aug 26, 2013)

took the plunge..good one!...love it!!!!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

You are BRILLIANT!!!!


----------



## Stitchwizz (May 30, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> OMG! That IS a good idea... However I got a huge "giggle" from the photo... Just not something you SEE every day! But it WORKS and that is all that matters! 👍👍
> 
> Let us know what guests who come into your house think of this "sight" as they probably won't "get it" like we do here on KP!😜😜😜😜😜


Put a little skirt over the plunger part, or paint it and add some glitter. I can tell already how inventive you are - just one more step and you will have a "designer" yarn holder.

Bev


----------



## Stitchwizz (May 30, 2011)

amlynda said:


> Ditto to all of that! And I too, enjoyed seeing what a fellow KPr thought to use. (tee hee) Lynda


You are right, we Californians get on here late, but the advantage to that is , there are so many ideas posted by that time, we could spend the rest of the evening reading them.

Bev


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

I have to admit that I got a laugh out of your "creation". But hey if it works, it works.


----------



## Elin (Sep 17, 2011)

I hope you have a spare one in the bathroom. I would hate to think that in an emergency (you know what I mean) someone would grab your home-made yarn holder and use it for its original purpose.

Quite an ingenious idea!


----------



## Iirishrn (Mar 18, 2011)

Love your creativity, wit, wisdom and sense of humor----you and your idea are keepers


----------



## AiLin (Dec 28, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## Kolby (Jan 22, 2011)

Ingenious and funny at the same time. Gave me a good laugh.


----------



## CathyS (Jan 15, 2011)

Marilyn - great idea! For those who have carpet, you could use the base from a patio umbrella. (If you still want the plunger part to show - I would, that's the best part, right? LOL!) Just push the stick part through the plunger - enough for the stick to catch in the base and screw down tight. Then there is weight to hold securely and still be portable. You could also "hide" the umbrella base if you want and just show the plunger part. What a hoot! Love this idea!


----------



## 133163 (May 11, 2015)

Stitchwizz said:


> Put a little skirt over the plunger part, or paint it and add some glitter. I can tell already how inventive you are - just one more step and you will have a "designer" yarn holder.
> 
> Bev


Be sure to apply for the patent right away and make millions of $$.


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

What a great idea and a great laugh!


----------



## Squiter60 (Jan 19, 2013)

&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;&#128540;&#128540;&#128540;


----------



## Keepmeinstitches (Feb 21, 2011)

Bedskirt! I would love to see it when it's done or in progress. Your invention is super. Hope you don't have cats (or dogs).


----------



## Dnorthrop (Feb 15, 2015)

I use an upright paper towel holder, I have to admit yours is much more of a conversation piece!!


----------



## Colorgal (Feb 20, 2012)

DesertPurl said:


> Can you imagine this for a fair isle project?!?!? You could surround yourself with a ring of Yarngers (yarn+plunger) and be in the middle of all the action. Hey! How about spray painting them...color coding....
> Personally, I'm thinking about painting one glossy metallic gold just so I can make a fashion statement.


Super Idea since I love GOLD


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Clever girl. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## DebHow78 (Nov 11, 2014)

HaHa! And it's there when you need it...


----------



## quirkycrafter (Jul 9, 2013)

If any house guests ask what it is, tell them it's a new vanity mirror, you're testing for patent.


----------



## pavasa (Feb 24, 2011)

I am not about to go through 12 pages to learn if this has already been mentioned..... So here is my suggestion....
Use the plunger for a sink. The handle is much shorter.


----------



## Zeece (Mar 20, 2015)

the mother of invention for sure


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

I love your idea, it is really a conversation starter.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very clever,well done.


----------



## Lulu2 (Jun 21, 2013)

Marilyn Dietrich said:


> I just have to share my aha moment. I have Lion Brand's Pound of Love, and I am crocheting a bed scarf. I found a pattern I like and converted it to the measurements of my queen bed. I fought the first skein watching it bounce all over to get some yarn to knit with -- then I would unravel some and it would get tangled. When I started the second skein, I went to search for something to put it on so it would twist off. The picture is what I tried, and it works!


I love it! What a great idea. I have a plunger that rarely gets used. Beings I buy a lot of pound of love for projects, I will try my plunger holder. I am sure I will get a lot of laughs when someone sees it by my sofa :thumbup:


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

How clever. I hope you don't have any pets. Mine would think they have a new toy!


----------



## Lulu2 (Jun 21, 2013)

kathycam said:


> How clever. I hope you don't have any pets. Mine would think they have a new toy!


I didn't think of that 😂 I have two dogs who love stuffed animals. 😂 I guess I will have to hide it when not knitting with it. :lol:


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

We bought two 'plungers' a few months ago but not for the usual purpose.
I am pretty sure I wrote about the caravan club gathering my husband and I did with another couple and I 'took the blame' for organizing Saturday nights game.

I needed two teams lined up beside each other like this man, lady, man, lady etc and at the other end two more teams only in reverse. Then I gave one team a 'plunger and the other team a toilet roll and the MAN with the plunger puts it between his legs and 'waddles' down to the lady at the other end of the hall who has the toilet roll between her legs and the man has to get the toilet roll onto the stick without touching it.!! 
Quite difficult to do but more so when you are laughing so hard at what our ??lovely?? friends are saying!!! Remember we range from late 50's to 80's in age!!! 
Our game went down well.I have used one of the plungers for the purpose it was intended to be used for and now I know what to do with the other one. 
Here is a 'youtube' off the internet -


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

That is hilariously funny, I love it.


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

bundyanne07 said:


> We bought two 'plungers' a few months ago but not for the usual purpose.
> I am pretty sure I wrote about the caravan club gathering my husband and I did with another couple and I 'took the blame' for organizing Saturday nights game.
> 
> I needed two teams lined up beside each other like this man, lady, man, lady etc and at the other end two more teams only in reverse. Then I gave one team a 'plunger and the other team a toilet roll and the MAN with the plunger puts it between his legs and 'waddles' down to the lady at the other end of the hall who has the toilet roll between her legs and the man has to get the toilet roll onto the stick without touching it.!!
> ...


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

Believe me, we WERE all sore from laughing!!! Our caravan club friends wonder about me sometimes??? ha ha!!
But - when we are all together we want to have a good time and enjoy ourselves as there is too much sadness in this old world today. Yes, we enjoy our laughs.


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

Believe me, we WERE all sore from laughing!!! Our caravan club friends wonder about me sometimes??? ha ha!!
But - when we are all together we want to have a good time and enjoy ourselves as there is too much sadness in this old world today. Yes, we enjoy our laughs.


----------



## Mothers Roost (Nov 9, 2014)

That is truly WONDERFUL. So cute and so funny!


----------



## RP1019 (May 23, 2014)

maureenb said:


> looks like you took the plunge..lol


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## RP1019 (May 23, 2014)

bundyanne07 said:


> We bought two 'plungers' a few months ago but not for the usual purpose.
> I am pretty sure I wrote about the caravan club gathering my husband and I did with another couple and I 'took the blame' for organizing Saturday nights game.
> 
> I needed two teams lined up beside each other like this man, lady, man, lady etc and at the other end two more teams only in reverse. Then I gave one team a 'plunger and the other team a toilet roll and the MAN with the plunger puts it between his legs and 'waddles' down to the lady at the other end of the hall who has the toilet roll between her legs and the man has to get the toilet roll onto the stick without touching it.!!
> ...


----------



## Katieknits (Jul 22, 2011)

Great mind!  I might have to try that!


----------



## Katieknits (Jul 22, 2011)

RP1019 said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:


*maureenb* :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RandyPandy (May 6, 2011)

Funny!!!


----------



## Rescue Mom (Jul 28, 2011)

OMG! Cracked me up! I love it!


----------



## iShirl (Jun 30, 2012)

Marilyn, You took the plunge - So Funny! I'm thinking you didn't push it down and create the suction. Is it sturdy enough to not fall over? I love it but am knitting over a rug - darn.....


----------



## Marilyn Dietrich (Mar 1, 2013)

I didn't suck it down onto the floor. It stays put for some reason! I wish you would try it on carpet! And then share!


----------



## Carole1930 (Nov 26, 2014)

You have more common sense and ingenuity than the entire city of Washington, DC!


----------



## Marilyn Dietrich (Mar 1, 2013)

Thank you. I take that as a real compliment!


----------



## kjcipswich (Apr 27, 2015)

Marilyn Dietrich said:


> I just have to share my aha moment. I have Lion Brand's Pound of Love, and I am crocheting a bed scarf. I found a pattern I like and converted it to the measurements of my queen bed. I fought the first skein watching it bounce all over to get some yarn to knit with -- then I would unravel some and it would get tangled. When I started the second skein, I went to search for something to put it on so it would twist off. The picture is what I tried, and it works!


OMG that's too much, If it works that's all that counts.


----------



## billylynn (Jan 26, 2015)

Love this! I wonder if you can paint the rubber part. Does anyone know?


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

Never would have thought it. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## finntwin (Oct 23, 2011)

Love it !!!! Very clever...whatever works...is great....


----------



## DSouthard01 (Sep 10, 2011)

Love it!

Donna K


----------

